

On Building Entity Recommender Systems Using User Click Log & Freebase Knowledge - mindcrime
https://plus.google.com/109936836907132434202/posts/EP4NY6yAeei

======
wballard
This is a cool paper, I love recommeender ideas. I've always set up a multi
algorithm bake off for live systems. And every time, showing a block of
popular links, either globally, or in the category gathers more clicks than
any smarter algorithm. YMMV, but I always found this depressing!

Popular is popular is clicks.

